# Need help buying a good psu ???????



## gunnergyan123 (Apr 18, 2013)

recently my corsair cx 500 V2 psu burnt/failed to power my system need a better,powerful and more reliable psu please help!!

MY SYSTEM SPEC IS 

intel core i5 2500k 3.3ghz processor 
intel DH67BL  motherboard 
corsair gt 120gb ssd
2 x seagate berquda 500 gb hdd 7200 rpm 
zotac geforce gtx 660ti 2gb graphics card 
lg dvd rw drive
2x corsair 8gb ram 1333MHZ
intel stock cpu cooler

NZXT GUARDIAN 912 RB

CABINET SPECS

side and front panel 2x120 mm fans with led 
REAR, 1 X 120 mm FAN
top 140mm fan 

front lcd panel for constant sys, hdd and cpu temperature monitoring


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 18, 2013)

Corsair GS600.


----------



## gunnergyan123 (Apr 18, 2013)

thetechfreak said:


> Corsair GS600.



Actually i forgot to post one thing here i use a sony led hx750 full hd led 3d tv as my primary pc monitor .. so i play full hd videos and watch movies in 3d and play games like crysis 3 at full hd resolution and at maximum settings in 3d ..

i push my graphics card to its  limits to deliver maximum 3d effects and visuals so for that it consumes more power .. so now tell me that corsair gs600 is a good choice or i need more powerful PSU.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Apr 18, 2013)

get  Seasonic S12II 520w @ rs 4k .it is much better than corsair cx and gs

or if you want more then get  Seasonic S12II 620w under 5k

Good luck


----------



## gunnergyan123 (Apr 18, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> get  Seasonic S12II 520w @ rs 4k .it is much better than corsair cx and gs
> 
> or if you want more then get  Seasonic S12II 620w under 5k
> 
> Good luck



ok good but in my location there is no seasonic service centers for after sells service !! please mention some other brand psu like corsair, Antec, cooler master or thermaltake 

AND most importantly if you know the leading brand in psu please mention !!! it will help ..please


----------



## ASHISH65 (Apr 19, 2013)

gunnergyan123 said:


> ok good but in my location there is no seasonic service centers for after sells service !! please mention some other brand psu like corsair, Antec, cooler master or thermaltake
> 
> AND most importantly if you know the leading brand in psu please mention !!! it will help ..please



then get corsair gs600w @rs 4500

overall seasonic is leading brand in psu i believe


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 19, 2013)

Get tx650v2.


----------



## gunnergyan123 (Apr 19, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Get tx650v2.



tell me some GOLD, PLATINUM and at least SILVER class 80+ certified psu....almost 90% power efficiency ..


----------



## ZTR (Apr 19, 2013)

gunnergyan123 said:


> tell me some GOLD, PLATINUM and at least SILVER class 80+ certified psu....almost 90% power efficiency ..



Corsair HX650


----------



## The Incinerator (Apr 20, 2013)

Antec EA-Platinum 650 - Platinum
Seasonic X series SS-560KM - Gold
Corsair TX65V2UK - Bronze


----------



## Sainatarajan (Apr 21, 2013)

If you have that much money get the Seasonic SS750JS @ 5.7k . Its very VFM PSU. This is enough for your config.


----------

